# Sticky  Fun Forum Awards 2010!



## marjrc

Well folks, Dave (davetgabby) has come up with a brilliant and fun idea for the members of the Havanese Forum. With Melissa's approval, we've come up with an exciting activity that all members can take part in and enjoy. Dave, you're a genius!!  :whoo: This year, we introduce the:


THE 2010 HAVANESE FORUM AWARDS !​
*Nominate those members that you believe best portray the characteristics of the following categories *

*Funniest Avatar or Signature Award* --- The member who has the funniest picture in either their avatar (image to the left under their user name) or in their signature (found at the bottom of each of their posts)

*
Best Thread Award* --- The thread that keeps you coming back to read again and again because it inspires you in some way.

*Best Photo Award* --- The picture that has meant the most to the forum members, has touched them, made them laugh and/or cry.

*Funniest/Silliest Post or Thread* --- The thread that has caused you to smile and laugh each time you read it.

*Best Rallying Post Award* --- The author of a post (a single post) that has brought us together so that we could share our thoughts and encouragement and that has enriched the lives of those who have read it.

*Peers Choice Award* --- The person who has gone the extra mile to advise, inspire, educate and console the members of the Havanese Forum

*Hav Sport Award* (which includes agility, conformation, rally and obedience) --- The person who has shown true passion for the sport, who has displayed sportsmanship and has helped others in their pursuit of the same.

*
Therapy Dog Award* --- The human/canine team, whose compassion has enriched the physical and emotional well-being of those who are less fortunate and whose smile is their only reward.

*Rescue Award* --- The person who goes all out to support Hav rescue in one way or another, either by promoting it, volunteering time, money and or fostering, someone who inspires others to do the same.

*Havanese Hero Award* --- The dog who has, through its very nature and actions, saved a human or animal from significant tragedy or adversity (be it consolation during recovery from illness or injury, or intervening during an interaction with other animals, or ... )

*Nomination process: All members are allowed to nominate NO MORE THAN 2 (TWO) people for each category of awards.

You must PM me (marjrc) if your last name's first letter is from A to L and PM Dave (davetgabby) if your last name's first letter is from M to Z .

Please include the members' user name as well as real name (if you know it) and, if applicable, the thread, post, picture, etc... that you are nominating them for.  Example: "I'd like to nominate "Beamer" (Ryan) for Best Picture at this link: ****** 
*

*Remember!!!!!!! This is a year-long event, so you might want to pace yourself and not jump the gun by nominating right away. You might find that, as the year progresses, some members' posts/activities will make you want to nominate them. Two (2) nominations are the most you can enter for each category. *
*

Dave and I will put up the top 5 (five) members with the most nominations in each category to a vote come election time!*

*
Stay tuned for more details ! :whoo: *


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wonderful idea !!! Looking forward to the details.


----------



## pjewel

*Funniest Avatar* IMHO goes to Diane (Imamurph)

*Best Thread* Dexter's Mom, Linda - Body Language

for starters.


----------



## Poornima

Great idea, Marj and Dave.


----------



## Julie

This is quite an idea....how far back are you going? Seems like some of the best threads and funniest stuff/avatars etc. were from quite a long time ago? All the new people wouldn't even know about without alot of searching.


----------



## MopTop Havanese

Are you going to do daily awards? Or overall awards? Awards since the beginning of the forum?
I see this turning into an 'issue' of people getting their feelings hurt- favoritism etc. (or this could be my pms talking, sorry!)


----------



## Julie

I was thinking along those same lines Katie and I am not PMS....how scary is that?:behindsofa:

I know what my answers would be to all those awards and it would differ far from alot of people because they haven't been around long enough or are not on here very much anymore.

Just a thought-----


----------



## Julie

Before you start this please think this out thoroughly how you are gonna handle this. This could be a fun thing or it could go south very quickly. 

Here is an example of what I'm afraid of:

The rescue award: How can this just be given to one person? When I think of rescue I think of Laurie automatcally because she has been on the forum doing work with rescue pups etc. for a long time. Then my mind quickly goes to Linda(rikidaisy) who is newer to the forum,but has worked with HRI alot too and has did ads and made blocks and promoted on here for rescue pups with quilt ads and bringing attention to pups needing homes etc. In fact--enough so that she got her own category! 

Alot of these categories seem to fall into many people,but is it right to give an award to just one? Then even with this rescue award in and of itself....there are many many many people who have went above and beyond the norm with rescue...I think of all the people who have rescued a pup and have seen it through it's issues,loving it and making it a good home,how about all the people who have donated money and goods for years? These are all unsung heros....in their own way. They are all important and all deserve awards in my eyes. 

I don't want to put a wet blanket on your efforts to make a fun thing,but I caution to be very careful how you handle these things because it has the potential to hurt feelings.


----------



## CacheHavs

I agree with you guys, this and sounds like something fun, but on the other hand i would be afraid that it could go in a direction that it was not intended and end up with some hurt feelings and maybe more. So I am with Julie, please consider how this could turn out.


----------



## marjrc

Well........ First of all, Geri, you are WAY ahead of yourself in naming anyone for anything just yet, girl !! Whoa! LOL There will be a lot of other details to come, so hold on to your suggestions about nominations for a bit, o.k. Thanks!  There will be other threads and/or posts to help the process along, but *naming nominees will be done privately via emails to both Dave and myself.* More to follow on that........

Next thing, *this is for FUN, so please let's keep that in mind. * The awards aren't of any monetary value, won't mean a thing to anyone outside this forum, aren't going to enhance your standing in life by any means! LOL When I belonged to a HUGE scrapbooking forum, they had this and it was a really great way for members to 'mingle' and be more active. A lot of Signature Tag and Graphic Arts forums have things of this nature as well.

The "prizes" will be some type of graphic or "stamp" that you can use while posting here or..... not! It will be up to the person who wins. Maybe we'll come up with another reward - it's still not 100% decided. I can't think that someone will be ticked off about not getting named for this, that or the other thing, when it's all for fun.  Disappointed maybe, but this is light forum fun, not life-changing, I promise. 

IF, for some reason, it becomes a huge headache, or it "goes south" and there are issues with too many members, then pffttt.... it will disappear! No problemo. :biggrin1: LOL Really! I mean, who needs the anguish, right? Not us!  BUT .... if we look out for those deserving of some type of fun recognition, then it can encourage those that don't post very often to come out and 'play' with the rest of us. Also, if it means members will suddenly start changing their avatars/signatures or post funnier and funnier threads, or get active in Havanese sport, then all that is actually a good thing, so we'll welcome that.

*We will ask you to nominate forum members via emails to Dave and to myself. We will let you know when to begin and this process will last up until election time, which will be in either Nov. or Dec.* This is a year-long activity and you will be allowed to nominate a certain # of times for each category throughout the year, but not a dozen times, as that would be way too many for Dave and I to figure out! Again, just give us a day or two and we'll let you know more.

All posts, threads, pictures, members, and activities from January 2009 until Nov. 2010 are to be considered. When you email us, we'll want to have nominees' User Name, Post/Thread link that you are referring to, etc... to check up on it and see if it's valid. Once we tally up the nominations, we'll present those with a certain number of nominations (still undecided) and present them on an election "ballot" and again, *voting will be private emails to both Dave and myself. *

I'm sure Dave will explain things so much better than I, since he's been doing this on another forum and it's been highly successful and pleasant.

We want to hear your questions, so don't hesitate to ask what some things mean, but we hope to have more details for you very soon. Hang in there!


----------



## marjrc

*Any changes, announcements and explanations will be added to the first post in this thread, so please check it out often to stay in the loop. Thank you! *


----------



## pjewel

Oops! Sorry I jumped the gun. That's the problem with stream of consciousness thinking. Just pull my fingers off the keys. :tape: :brick:


----------



## Missy

Marj, not life changing? do you mean the winner DOES NOT get a puppy?


----------



## marjrc

Missy said:


> Marj, not life changing? do you mean the winner DOES NOT get a puppy?


HELL NO !!!!!!! ound:

And Geri? YOU'RE FIRED ! :nono: LOL


----------



## davetgabby

Marj captured the idea behind this very well. It is meant to be fun , first and foremost. The idea is to acknowledge people for what they contribute to the forum and to dogs in general. No one should be hurt by not being nominated. We do a lot of the things we do, not because we expect to be rewarded , but because it makes us feel good. The idea is to say thank you , you are appreciated and I would like to nominate you for making a difference. Rewards are a part of everyday life. We are rewarded and not rewarded every day. And I think it is important to be rewarded because it keeps us doing what we do, whether this reward is a trophy or the smile on a dog's face. This is why I believe in positive reinforcement based dog training . It inspires the dog to want to do the things you expect of him. 
Marj and I still have some things to work out and I want to thank her for all her input into this idea. It wouldn't be possible to do this without someone as motivated as her. Let's keep this fun.


----------



## Scooter's Family

I agree with Marj & Dave, let it be fun and light hearted.


----------



## Leslie

Scooter's Family said:


> I agree with Marj & Dave, let it be fun and light hearted.


Ditto! Life is too full of seriousness, we NEED more fun and light-heartedness to help balance it out :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy

Leslie said:


> Ditto! Life is too full of seriousness, we NEED more fun and light-heartedness to help balance it out :biggrin1:


Agreed! Great idea Dave.


----------



## KSC

Missy said:


> Marj, not life changing? do you mean the winner DOES NOT get a puppy?


So funny!


----------



## TnTWalter

:juggle:

interesting idea but hard to keep light..such is life. But I get mad when I lose at Monopoly to my daughter...some are just too competitive for their own good. LOL.

have at it. how about award for most fly by poster....that would be 'me'.


----------



## Julie

Well--We'll see how this goes and hope for the best. If not--remember I have a :fish: I have :boxing: and I have :fencing: and a :der: and a :doh: and :crazy: and  and :rant:

and best of all.......:becky:ound:


----------



## marjrc

LMBO Julie!!! O.k. then, it's settled. You'll be the enforcer if this turns ugly. :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc

*See First Post for Updates !*

I've just updated the first post, so please remember to check it out once in a while.

Thank you!


----------



## casperkeep

I think this will be fun!!! 

Hey Trish nice to see ya here!! How is Winston doing? I cant believe they will be three this April!!


----------



## Julie

marjrc said:


> LMBO Julie!!! O.k. then, it's settled. You'll be the enforcer if this turns ugly. :biggrin1:


Oh no Marj! These are for you and Dave if it goes bad......ound:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*I nominate myself as*

the CUTEST havanese owner. I am so cute that I cannot stand it! I am 26 in my mind until I look in the mirror but my dogs think I am cute! Why else would they just go so crazy when I come home and follow me into the bathroom...it is because I am so darned CUTE!

So I hope I win...and if I don't, I still know I am CUTE!


----------



## marjrc

Linda, you're a nut!! LOL ound: but.... sorry, there is no CUTE havanese owner award!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Rikidaisy said:


> the CUTEST havanese owner. I am so cute that I cannot stand it! I am 26 in my mind until I look in the mirror but my dogs think I am cute! Why else would they just go so crazy when I come home and follow me into the bathroom...it is because I am so darned CUTE!
> 
> So I hope I win...and if I don't, I still know I am CUTE!


See this is fun already...Linda, you would get my cute vote.

But my dogs follow me into the bathroom too, they follow me into the closet, the garage, the pantry, outside, back inside (sometimes) ...so I think I might be cuter.


----------



## Missy

wow this is the hardest challenge yet Marj and Dave. So many good threads!


----------



## Lunastar

Great idea!


----------



## marjrc

Yup.  It will encourage all members to be more active, we think. There are no doubts, wonderful posts and threads from the past year, but also will be some this coming year, so keep your eyes peeled and take notes! You'll want your favorite threads, pictures, sport-active members and all that nominated.

Dave and I will put up the *top 5 members with the most nominations* to a vote come election time!


----------



## marjrc

View attachment 28390


----------



## BeverlyA

This needs a sticky!


----------



## davetgabby

yeah , I don' t know how to do a sticky. Maybe Marj can do this.?


----------



## Julie

I can do it for you-Done!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*only give them a sticky if...*

they allow Sharlene and I to be the cutest!


----------



## Julie

Linda---ound:
I say you both win!:wink:


----------



## Sheri

How do "Stickies" work, anyway? I've never seen them... are they hidden on the home page or elsewhere?


----------



## Julie

If you go up to the top and click on forums.....it will give you many categories to choose from. Click on any of those and a thread that has been a "sticky" is simply one that you will find at the top of any category. A sticky thread doesn't stay up on the front page,but it does stay to the top of any category it is in.

It just makes them easier to find.


----------



## Sheri

Oh, I see, I just went to see how it works and get it now. Thanks!


----------



## marjrc

Thank you for the sticky, Julie!! :hail:


----------



## marjrc

Julie said:


> If you go up to the top and click on forums.....it will give you many categories to choose from. Click on any of those and a thread that has been a "sticky" is simply one that you will find at the top of any category. A sticky thread doesn't stay up on the front page,but it does stay to the top of any category it is in.
> 
> It just makes them easier to find.


And this is just one more valid reason to start your threads in the appropriate parts of the forum. They'll be so much easier for all members to find. :amen:


----------



## davetgabby

Julie said:


> I can do it for you-Done!


Thanks Julie.


----------



## marjrc

I'm sure some of you have forgotten all about this forum event, so I thought I'd remind you. :biggrin1: 

Take a look at the first post and reread some of the others to get an idea of what this is about. Any questions? Please ask!


----------



## Lunastar

I nominate the Body Language thread for the Best Thread award and the funniest/silliest thread!


----------



## davetgabby

Lunastar said:


> I nominate the Body Language thread for the Best Thread award and the funniest/silliest thread!


Hi Beth , that's great. But to vote you have to send your nomination to Marj or me. Based on the first initial of your surname. Check out the first post. Thanks.


----------



## marjrc

Yup, please nominate any time you like, but remember, you will be allowed only *TWO* nominations per category, so if something better comes along later in the year and you've already sent us your nominations, well.... too late! 

We will likely want the nominations due sometime in November, so that we can hold the elections, say Dec. 1st or something (lasting several days). Once all that is tallied, Dave and I will present the winners early in the new year (or before Christmas if things go well). Once this is official, we'll edit the first post in this thread and add it in there. Thanks!


----------



## marjrc

*
Time to :bump: this up! Join in the fun, everyone ! :juggle:

Of course you can wait until later in the year, so long as it's before November 15th!*



marjrc said:


> Well folks, Dave (davetgabby) has come up with a brilliant and fun idea for the members of the Havanese Forum. With Melissa's approval, we've come up with an exciting activity that all members can take part in and enjoy. Dave, you're a genius!!  :whoo: This year, we introduce the:
> 
> 
> THE 2010 HAVANESE FORUM AWARDS !​
> *Nominate those members that you believe best portray the characteristics of the following categories *
> 
> *Funniest Avatar or Signature Award* --- The member who has the funniest picture in either their avatar (image to the left under their user name) or in their signature (found at the bottom of each of their posts)
> 
> *
> Best Thread Award* --- The thread that keeps you coming back to read again and again because it inspires you in some way.
> 
> *Best Photo Award* --- The picture that has meant the most to the forum members, has touched them, made them laugh and/or cry.
> 
> *Funniest/Silliest Post or Thread* --- The thread that has caused you to smile and laugh each time you read it.
> 
> *Best Rallying Post Award* --- The author of a post (a single post) that has brought us together so that we could share our thoughts and encouragement and that has enriched the lives of those who have read it.
> 
> *Peers Choice Award* --- The person who has gone the extra mile to advise, inspire, educate and console the members of the Havanese Forum
> 
> *Hav Sport Award* (which includes agility, conformation, rally and obedience) --- The person who has shown true passion for the sport, who has displayed sportsmanship and has helped others in their pursuit of the same.
> 
> *
> Therapy Dog Award* --- The human/canine team, whose compassion has enriched the physical and emotional well-being of those who are less fortunate and whose smile is their only reward.
> 
> *Rescue Award* --- The person who goes all out to support Hav rescue in one way or another, either by promoting it, volunteering time, money and or fostering, someone who inspires others to do the same.
> 
> *Havanese Hero Award* --- The dog who has, through its very nature and actions, saved a human or animal from significant tragedy or adversity (be it consolation during recovery from illness or injury, or intervening during an interaction with other animals, or ... )
> 
> *Nomination process: All members are allowed to nominate NO MORE THAN 2 (TWO) people for each category of awards.
> 
> You must PM me (marjrc) if your last name's first letter is from A to L and PM Dave (davetgabby) if your last name's first letter is from M to Z .
> 
> Please include the members' user name as well as real name (if you know it) and, if applicable, the thread, post, picture, etc... that you are nominating them for.  Example: "I'd like to nominate "Beamer" (Ryan) for Best Picture at this link: ******
> *
> 
> *Remember!!!!!!! This is a year-long event, so you might want to pace yourself and not jump the gun by nominating right away. You might find that, as the year progresses, some members' posts/activities will make you want to nominate them. Two (2) nominations are the most you can enter for each category. *
> *
> 
> Dave and I will put up the top 5 (five) members with the most nominations in each category to a vote come election time!*
> 
> *
> Stay tuned for more details ! :whoo: *


----------



## Pattie

Love the idea, Marj and Dave. Let's just all Hav fun with it; it goes along well with our funny little clowns. Given what's been going on lately with the blue v. non-blue arguments, I for one would love to participate in something that praises folks for doing what they do for the love of this great breed. And to whomever wins in any of the categories, good on ya. And to the two CUTE ones (you know who you are) - you've already won.


----------



## Luciledodd

I am not cute I am beautiful and Rosie and Josie Wales follow me to the bathroom, so I win by default of cat. Also, I want a puppy.


----------



## davetgabby

Attention everyone. Now that Marj has left the forum , we decided to cancel this idea. I discussed it with her and she agrees. Sorry .


----------



## Luciledodd

Does this mean I don't win?


----------



## irnfit

ound:


----------



## pjewel

ound:


----------



## Thumper

Let's shoot for 2011, guys??? :biggrin1: with prizes and free puppies to all winners..whooopy!


----------



## Luciledodd

Okay, if I still win in 2011.


----------

